
Gary Martin, Creator of “TradeWars 2002” - myth_drannon
https://breakintochat.com/blog/2019/07/19/gary-martin-creator-tradewars-2002/
======
Kirkman14
Thanks for posting this. I'm the guy who did the interview. It took over a
year, but I'm happy with how it came out. Hopefully it whets people's
appetites to telnet to a BBS and play some TradeWars 2002!

